# Bergwerk Kurare..soll ichs kaufen ??



## urmel 01 (20. Februar 2005)

Hey,ich habe Heute von einem Bekannten einen Rahmen angeboten bekommen.Einen Bergwerk Kurare.Baujahr 2001,silber/SID-blau, sieht aus wie neu.Er sagte,dass der Rahmen nicht mehr als 1000 km drauf hat.War falsche Rahmengrösse und lag dann im keller.Der Optik nach stimmts.Was wäre der noch Wert ca..?? waren die gut? was für Federwege kann man mit ihm fahren ?  also ich bräuchte ihn für tour/marathon 80 oder 100mm eher 100mm  hoffe auf eure Hilfe  Danke


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Februar 2005)

was wiegst du ??? das kurare ist für leichte Typen - soll heißen auf jeden fall DEUTLICH UNTER 80 kg !!!!!! am besten 50kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urmel 01 (21. Februar 2005)

also mein Kampfgewicht liegt zu zeit bei 63 kg :cool


----------



## Cyclefan (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
hatte auch einmal beinahe ein KURARE gekauft. Ein ehemaliger
Bergwerk "Premiumhändler" sagte mir, das der Rahmen eine 
Fehlkonstruktion war. Die Schweissnähte sind wohl immer
an der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr aufgegangen. Nach
mehreren Reklamationen hat Bergwerk die Dämpferaufnahme
wohl mit einer "Hülse" um das Unterrohr in Höhe der Aufnahme
verstärkt. Dies brachte aber wohl nur bei leichteren Fahrern
und bei nicht so hoher Belastung (Sprünge etc.) eine Besserung.
Danach soll Bergwerk den Bau des Rahmens eingestellt haben.
=Diese Ausführung ist eine sinngemässe Wiedergabe des Händlers=
Ich habe danach lieber ein GEMINI gekauft (alte Rahmen) und 
bin damit sehr zufrieden (sehr steif).
Aber lasse Dich bloss nicht von einem Bergwerk abbringen   
 nur einen anderer Rahmen wegen der Lebensdauer


----------



## urmel 01 (21. Februar 2005)

Schade...und ich dachte man könnte da ein schnäppchen machen.Werde ihm mal berichten,daß er eine fehlkontruktion verkaufen will...vielleicht kostet er dann nichts  .Dann nehme ich ihn natürlich und stell ihn ins Zimmer,sieht ja immerhin toll aus der Rahmen.Und ich dachte deutsche Handwerkskunst hält ewig  Danke für die Ausfunft


----------



## urmel 01 (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Also ich habe den Kurare-Rahmen gekauft.
Nach zähem verhandeln,wie aufm Basar,hat er dann bei 100 Euro nachgegeben   denke mal da habe ich nichts falsch gemacht ?.Werde den Rahmen nun aufbauen und fahren bis er auseinander bricht  
vielleicht komm ich dann beim BW-Treffen mit vorbei.
Gruß


----------

